# zero days to go!!



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol Little one was due today but not a sausage! Lots of digging and tummy rubs and sitting on my chest (my good god did it hurt!!) purring and nesting, but nothing!

She is flippin Massive, I mean...massive!  barely get in the litter tray and nearly got stuck on the circle swing bit on the cat tree last night, couldnt help laughing as she was like 'whats going on I normally just run through this??' :lol:

Pictures were actually taken last week... :eek6:


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

She's HUGE!!! Lots of balls of fluff in there 

Good luck with the birth, I hope everything goes smoothly (for both you and mum!)


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

PurpleCrow said:


> She's HUGE!!! Lots of balls of fluff in there
> 
> Good luck with the birth, I hope everything goes smoothly (for both you and mum!)


thanks me to!!! lol she wandering around now, walks about 2ft then rests!! :lol:


----------



## francescah (Feb 6, 2011)

Gosh, she's massive! Bless, I hope it happens soon for her!


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

Aw she is beautiful AND HUGE:eek6: I am so excited to hear how many she has! Keep us posted AND the very best of luck to you:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:eek6: lots of babypaws me thinks


----------



## moandben (Jan 27, 2010)

she is huge, good luck and lots of photo's please when they are all born.

Jen


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

ah bless her she is massive! Best of luck to you!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a large tummy!!! Hope she doesn't keep you waiting too much longer and look forward to seeing more sweet little kitties :001_wub:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Good luck Tb, got my fingers crossed fror you:thumbup::thumbup:
Hope all goes well, and you get lots of Healthy, big Babies.:thumbup:


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

she is beautiful i hope she has them soon xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks! :laugh: nothing today I think itll be saturday, I hope that it isnt more than 5 or 6!!


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

good luck with the birth..:thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

now thats what i call a proper FAT CAT :lol:
i am going for 8 on sunday morning
are you hoping for one to keep from this one?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

princessa rags said:


> good luck with the birth..:thumbup:


thanks! :laugh:



archiebaby said:


> now thats what i call a proper FAT CAT :lol:
> i am going for 8 on sunday morning
> are you hoping for one to keep from this one?


well she has been digging and crying and sitting in her nest for about 2 hours, just popped out and bought her some treats...came running right out!! :lol: 8!! I hope not she only has 7 nipples!!  :laugh:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> thanks! :laugh:
> 
> well she has been digging and crying and sitting in her nest for about 2 hours, just popped out and bought her some treats...came running right out!! :lol: 8!! I hope not she only has 7 nipples!!  :laugh:


you will have to lend her one


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

:eek6: She's big  Best of British with the delivery!


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Now THAT'S a BIIIIG belly!!! :scared:
I'm gonna say 7 babies, 6 girls and 1 boy and on Monday in the early hours


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

wow she's big, I say tonight well actually my tomorrow 3 am my time it is 3 30 pm now


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> you will have to lend her one


lol I know ill be on top up feeds, its all ready for me to quickly make up if she needs help! going to be sooo tired!



tylow said:


> :eek6: She's big  Best of British with the delivery!


lol! thanks!! :laugh:



HelloKittyHannah said:


> Now THAT'S a BIIIIG belly!!! :scared:
> I'm gonna say 7 babies, 6 girls and 1 boy and on Monday in the early hours


oh blimey lol!! monday!! better not be!! :laugh:



canuckjill said:


> wow she's big, I say tonight well actually my tomorrow 3 am my time it is 3 30 pm now


lol well hopefully ill get a few hours sleep first then! :thumbup:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> thanks! :laugh: nothing today I think itll be saturday, I hope that it isnt more than 5 or 6!!


i assume you mean kittens not days lol.
waiting with anticipation to see what she has


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> i assume you mean kittens not days lol.
> waiting with anticipation to see what she has


lol yes kittens!! Im guessing its tom the way she is acting! I cant wait, just hope that we have got the colours/patterns right!! very exciting!! :laugh:


----------



## Shelley Cat Lover (Jan 23, 2009)

Ooh exciting weekend ahead for you I think! She surely can't be hanging on longer than Sunday, she looks ready to pop bless her 

Hope it all goes well  x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Shelley Cat Lover said:


> Ooh exciting weekend ahead for you I think! She surely can't be hanging on longer than Sunday, she looks ready to pop bless her
> 
> Hope it all goes well  x


lol I know I feel so sorry for her, although she can still move when treats come out!!! :laugh:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh goodness, another long weekend waiting for another of your adorable cats to pop out another gorgeous litter of kittens! I can't stand all the anticipation! All the lovely piccies to look forward to! It's too much! Especially knowing I can't have one, living across the pond and all.


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

I am thinking tomorrow And looks like 6 or 7. I am so excited, can't wait to see those beautiful babies!!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Can't believe you're doing this to me again TB. I'm still recovering from being an Auntie the first time round......... Really hope all goes well over the weekend. Fingers crossed for Mum and kitties xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

And the news this morning is ........ (waits expectantly) ...... nothing 
Come on Little One we want more kittens to coo over


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

dagny0823 said:


> Oh goodness, another long weekend waiting for another of your adorable cats to pop out another gorgeous litter of kittens! I can't stand all the anticipation! All the lovely piccies to look forward to! It's too much! Especially knowing I can't have one, living across the pond and all.


lol I know!! I dont normally have litters so close together, have had 2 together before, they were 5weeks apart, well, kinda like this litter actually! IT was so stressful I swore never ever again.... :lol:  
Couldnt leave me girls any longer though, hope its today im litertally dying to see what she has!!!



Brits said:


> I am thinking tomorrow And looks like 6 or 7. I am so excited, can't wait to see those beautiful babies!!


oh blimey, 6/7will be ok lol!! thanks!! :001_wub:



Kiwi said:


> Can't believe you're doing this to me again TB. I'm still recovering from being an Auntie the first time round......... Really hope all goes well over the weekend. Fingers crossed for Mum and kitties xxx


haha sorry! Auntie double time now!! :laugh:



lymorelynn said:


> And the news this morning is ........ (waits expectantly) ...... nothing
> Come on Little One we want more kittens to coo over


lol I know!! Shes full of milk now and just waiting herself, sitting by the patio doors must be cool there!


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Can't you just tell her that tonight's the night .... there's not much on TV, we can all sit in front of our computers and share the excitement and cute babies!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Jansheff said:


> Can't you just tell her that tonight's the night .... there's not much on TV, we can all sit in front of our computers and share the excitement and cute babies!


lol She just looked at me! :lol: shes doing lots of digging and crying, so Im hoping its tonight!! *paws crossed!*


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm off to work in half an hour -could she wait until I get home, around 9.15, do you think?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Jansheff said:


> Can't you just tell her that tonight's the night .... there's not much on TV, we can all sit in front of our computers and share the excitement and cute babies!





lymorelynn said:


> I'm off to work in half an hour -could she wait until I get home, around 9.15, do you think?


shes in her box digging like mad and wont come out now so I dont know!!! :laugh:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

ohh very exciting..I really want one   Hope all goes well, and I shall be looking in for updates.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> ohh very exciting..I really want one   Hope all goes well, and I shall be looking in for updates.


thanks! :laugh: well she is out of her box now staring at me while laying on the floor! Oh no shes moving, behind the sofa!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ooh hopefully soon then:thumbup:


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

ohhh not long hopefully..my girl is on her 58 day now but im not sure if she hasnt lost her plug im praying it wasnt and that she can hang on for a few more days


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> ooh hopefully soon then:thumbup:


thanks I hope so!



princessa rags said:


> ohhh not long hopefully..my girl is on her 58 day now but im not sure if she hasnt lost her plug im praying it wasnt and that she can hang on for a few more days


oh no  Have you added it up right? alot give birth on day 60 with no probs


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ITS started!!! :thumbup:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> ITS started!!! :thumbup:


Woohoo!!!!!!!!!

Hopefully not behind the sofa, though.


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Yay, here waiting for them... could be a long wait for all 7 

Good luck


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

dagny0823 said:


> Woohoo!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hopefully not behind the sofa, though.


lol no! the litter tray! shes out now and after trying to wash her bits (which she cant as shes too big  ) shes now made some noises and got in the birthing box!!! :laugh:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> Yay, here waiting for them... could be a long wait for all 7
> 
> Good luck


lol will let you know!!! :laugh:


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

ohh well im not moving now lol hope everything goes well.no i havent got the dates she is 58 at the most..but she seams nice and calm so not to worried she went 2 days from losing her plug


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

princessa rags said:


> ohh well im not moving now lol hope everything goes well.no i havent got the dates she is 58 at the most..but she seams nice and calm so not to worried she went 2 days from losing her plug


oh thats good, well all fingers and paws crossed here she holds on for another week!!

not much happening her, shes just sitting in her box giving me friendly eyes!!

edit that! shes pushing!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> oh thats good, well all fingers and paws crossed here she holds on for another week!!
> 
> not much happening her, shes just sitting in her box giving me friendly eyes!!
> 
> edit that! shes pushing!


woohoo here we go!!!!!!!!!!!:lol: the first of 8 will soon be here:thumbup:


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Come on... erm... what's her name TB?  Puuussssshh!


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

good luck.. :thumbup:


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Wooh .... just got back in time! Had to laugh at the way you were reporting every move .... she's in the litter tray ..... she's moving .... she's gone behind the sofa ... she's looking at me! Lol! :lol:

Pity you haven't got a web-cam set up!! It could be the "One Born Every Minute" cat version.  I've reserved the laptop for the night and will have to record Casualty instead of watching it!

All the best to mum for a safe delivery and lots of healthy kits. x


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

* gets out the popcorn*  :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

number one is out!!!!!! mum gave such a scream it scared the flippin life out of me, its solid blue!!! :laugh: :001_wub: mum washing him/her!!


thanks everyone!!! the partner said i should have a webcam to!! mum has left the birthing box and gave birth on a t shirt that i wipped off and qucickly put on the floor!!!!!!!!

shes now in a basket!! 

her name is little one! :laugh:


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Good luck, hope it all goes puuurrrrrfectly :thumbup:


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

ooo exciting! poor mum - congratulations on number 1 x


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Yay number one! 
Aww I thought Little One was her nickname lol


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome little number one and well done Mum. 

LOL at the image of you standing there in your bra while the cat gives birth on your top!:lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

haha!! number 2 here! blue & white mum!

just had to warm one up while mum attends to newbie! lol her real name is little one :laugh:

got me pjs on now top ruined¬!!


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

so is the new arrival tiny two :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

number 3 here now! ALL BOYS!! AGAIN!!! another blue!
currently have them next to me while mum cleans up and has another kittens I think"!!!


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Whoops, maybe I should have predicted 6 boys 1 girl instead LOL


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well im pretty sure everyone wants a boy!

no more kits yet mum has more just touched her tum n they kicked me :laugh: she pushing now!!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

number 4 blue...again!


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Keep them coming like this and I won't have to tape Casualty after all


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

any more u think?? xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

she actually pushed that one out in 2 pushes an d it made a pop sound!! 

lol she must have 4 as they arent massive kits like before, i mean before they look about 6weeks old :lol: :lol:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

shes not hanging about now is she :thumbup: only 4 more to go


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

god this is like being an expectant father, how are we doing anymore?


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Ohhh how exciting. Indy is here next to me purring away waiting on more news 
xxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol!! mum still washing number 4! so we have 3 blue solids, 2 boys that i know of, and 1 blue & white boy.

cant beleive its all boys again! im sure there is more, she cant be that big with these little kits! :lol:


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Maybe next time you can keep her at a different temperature, like in crocodiles  xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

about 30seconds old, no flash so its a bit hard to see!









washing boy number 1 while mum tends to number 2









the bi colour, what perfect markings!! very symetrical!









mum n bubas


















for anyone wondering why they are next to mum, mum doesnt like them in with her while she gives birth or trying to suckle so she leaves them where ever she has them! So its easier to pop them together next to her while she can see them, saves me chasing her round the room like last time........

oh and yes thats my pink t shirt!

number 5 here another solid blue boy! All boys!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

what are you feeding your cats:lol: there has to be a little girl in there somewhere


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

All boys! Were you hoping for a girlie to keep? Any more do you think?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

haha i know!!! everyone is having all boys!! i bet ellie does to!!

dont know if any more at the mo num 5 is here did i already say that!

all raelly good weights from 94 / 105 / 109 / 115


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> haha i know!!! everyone is having all boys!! i bet ellie does to!!
> 
> dont know if any more at the mo num 5 is here did i already say that!
> 
> all raelly good weights from 94 / 105 / 109 / 115


omg have you got another litter due soon as well what are you doing to us all:lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

haha no 4weeks!! I couldnt leave them any longer....swore id never do this but the more girls you have the harder it is :crazy:
im kackered already!!! put kits back with mum all now trying to suckle! all very vocal!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> haha no 4weeks!! I couldnt leave them any longer....swore id never do this but the more girls you have the harder it is :crazy:
> im kackered already!!! put kits back with mum all now trying to suckle! all very vocal!


thats soon enough maybe 3rd time lucky for your little girl but i think she will come from this one yet:thumbup:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Just caught back up with the thread Tb, as I have been working out in the Catteries all day.

5 so far welldone Mum:thumbup:

And congrats on the new litter, all boys really again, unbelievable.

Good weights for a large litter too which is good, hope Mum and Kittens continue to do well.

Just worked it out, your other Kittens are 4 Week old, so when these are running mad towards the end 12 Weeks old , these will be running mad too at 8 Weeks old, Omg:lol::lol::lol: Cant decide whether you a little Loco or just in love with Kittens :lol: :lol::lol:

Your house is going to be so much fun in about 8 Weeks:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

tellingtails said:


> Just caught back up with the thread Tb, as I have been working out in the Catteries all day.
> 
> 5 so far welldone Mum:thumbup:
> 
> ...


and there is more due in 4 weeks you must be completely bonkers TB


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

haha at least is they 4weeks spaced and it was planned like that...honest haha :laugh:

i know! why are they all boys!! cant believe it! 

think mum might have one more but not sure yet, im soo tired so im going to sleep next to mum after this night all will update tom!!


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

I will be following these kitties extremely carefully, i am inlove with blues  congrats mummy, both human and cat


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> haha at least is they 4weeks spaced and it was planned like that...honest haha :laugh:
> 
> i know! why are they all boys!! cant believe it!
> 
> think mum might have one more but not sure yet, im soo tired so im going to sleep next to mum after this night all will update tom!!


night
really hope that little girl pops out for you


----------



## Shelley Cat Lover (Jan 23, 2009)

Congrats TB and Little One  The pics look so cute, can't wait for more updates! X


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> haha at least is they 4weeks spaced and it was planned like that...honest haha :laugh:
> 
> i know! why are they all boys!! cant believe it!
> 
> think mum might have one more but not sure yet, im soo tired so im going to sleep next to mum after this night all will update tom!!


Done that a few times slept next to Mum, fell asleep and one of my queens had a kitten bit like yours with a distinct "Pop sound" but with a sort of follow through of breeding fluids, and it hit me right in the face.

So I make sure my head well out of the way now when I fall asleep next to them:lol::lol:


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh well done 

We have not delivered any babies so far here on the night shift on Labour Ward. But plenty of time yet 

Lets see who delivers most by 8 am TB


----------



## joee (Feb 18, 2011)

wow congrats lil cuties :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Only just got on!!! I thought I told you to wait for me :lol:
Huge congratulations to you TB and to Little One of course :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

congrats little one, cute babies


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Congratulations TB to you and Mum.

Liz


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

They are soo cute congrats


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

how is she this morning tb was there any more?


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow, can't believe that huuuuge belly only had 5 little kitties in it  They look super cute, well done :thumbup:


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

weldone and congrats


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

hi everyone!

Well after no sleep  Im SOOOOooooooooooooo tireddddddddddddddddddddd!!! Mum wanted constant reasurance, everytime I dropped off she meowed in my face or a kitten cried, tell me why I sleep next to them for 4 weeks again please?!?!!? :crazy:

Well mum had the 5! Cant beleive it but am really pleased as I didnt want her to have a big litter as 2 of her nipples havent come up, so Im mega happy! :laugh:

They had a nice fresh bedding today and mum had a rest and trotted round for a bit and layed on the cool floor while I fed her treats :lol: Ah dear! lol!

At least she isnt the same as Meg I actually got to leave the room this morning to tend to Meg and the little uns, although they dont really care if Im there or not!! exploring mode is engaged and everything is new they are currently trotting round the room! Nursery room that is!

a few piccis!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're so cute. Are they British Shorthairs? I can't believe she was only having 5 the poor thing was so huge


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations, they are beautiful, you must be very proud, xxxxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> They're so cute. Are they British Shorthairs? I can't believe she was only having 5 the poor thing was so huge


lol yes they are British Shorthairs :laugh:

I know Im shocked I really thought she had num 6 to come, but she settled after to feed them thanks god, Im just pleased that they are smaller than last time, they were so big before, flippin massive!! all nice size anf weights, all feeding nicely to, so am well pleased! Just let the stud owner know that his a daddy again, shes very pleased!

Whats the odds that she has all boys again? anyone know? 
Why do my cats keep having all boys lol! Any bets that Ellie has all boys!! :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well hopefully she has a girl that you can keep


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Thats the plan, BUT I have a feeling that its all boys, dont know why, hope it isnt, nothing like rearing your own kitten and keeping it back :laugh: 

Have plans in the pipeline for my raggie breeding program, too early to tell yet though


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> Well mum had the 5!


You beat my 4 last night then!
They look wonderful.
Hope you get some sleep today :thumbup:


----------



## popoki (Dec 28, 2010)

Congratulations! They're beautiful! :001_wub:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Well done Furmum,and her Human mum,More gorgeous babies :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Their all gorgeous  I think most of that weight was all them treaties you were giving her, secretly bribing her to have a girl  :lol:


----------



## fessie (Mar 30, 2009)

well done there so cute


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

did I actually say that little one wasnt demanding, well you can stractch that she just made me hand feed her her biscuits one at a time!!! :lol:

little sod!! You know what I didnt say anything BUT I was secretly hoping for a blue girly to keep, didnt want to jinx it, ah well, what will be will be I guess! 

Thanks not going to get much sleep as so busy today :crazy: 

my god is anyone else really hot?! flippin like the dessert heat here!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

:lol: she has her human slave well trained then


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> :lol: she has her human slave well trained then


VERY!!!!!!!! :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Many congrats to mum and babies


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

All boys again  Must be something in the water :lol:
They all look very cute and ready to be little cuddly teddies :thumbup: Mum has such amazing eyes - hope the kitties turn out the same


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> All boys again  Must be something in the water :lol:
> They all look very cute and ready to be little cuddly teddies :thumbup: Mum has such amazing eyes - hope the kitties turn out the same


Thanks! I know!!! Must be some sort of odds surely?? I used a different stud to!

I did ask her to wait but she said she couldnt!! :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

Congratulations Taylorbaby and Mum, the kittens and mum are gorgeous.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> All boys again  Must be something in the water :lol:
> They all look very cute and ready to be little cuddly teddies :thumbup: Mum has such amazing eyes - hope the kitties turn out the same


thanks! :laugh:


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Congratulations! 5 little boys They are gorgeous!

D xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_its made me all broody again......For a kitten, not a baby lol:thumbup:_


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks! doing raelly well, weigh in at 7pm, and 3 of them will have lil collars...cant tell them apart!! :laugh:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

deedeedee said:


> Congratulations! 5 little boys They are gorgeous!
> 
> D xx


hows your lot coming along? did anyone contact you as I passed someone onto you who breeds raggies & sibs, they only have 1 of each at the mo but prefer/love sibs!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

stunning:thumbup:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

congratulations to your bsh (dont know her name) they are beautiful love the bicolouR ich one is ellie that is expecting soon?


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Ach!!! 

missed another birth!!

A british litter too!! aaaaaaaaaaa....

Congrats TB!!! They are stunning.

Give mummy a kiss from me!!

I don't know how you can cope with all these kittens at once! You must live in a mansion haha


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

there gorgeous, as forv them all being boys if you have used the same dad this will be y maybe he can only produce males/


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

There isn't a condition that means he can only produce males, it's down to his chromosomes which are XY, meaning he can produce sperm with either an X or Y. It's completely random... It is very strange that you had all boys though!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> congratulations to your bsh (dont know her name) they are beautiful love the bicolouR ich one is ellie that is expecting soon?


thanks her name is little one!! :laugh: yes ellie is end of march!



shells said:


> there gorgeous, as forv them all being boys if you have used the same dad this will be y maybe he can only produce males/


different dad! compltely different lines and colour!



Shrap said:


> There isn't a condition that means he can only produce males, it's down to his chromosomes which are XY, meaning he can produce sperm with either an X or Y. It's completely random... It is very strange that you had all boys though!


not that strange ive had 6girls before no boys & 3 bengal litters all boys!

masion haha! I wish euros on friday! :laugh: just gota have good planning!! Gets harder with more girls though, although these are my only litters this year no more planned!


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!! :thumbup:Are they all sold???


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Brits said:


> Congratulations!!!!! :thumbup:Are they all sold???


'provisionally reserved' as I had a long waiting list, I wont reserve a kitten until 4/5weeks of age and have met the new owners! But basically looks as though they all have home! :laugh: One girl has been waiting since august, she has first choice, then 2 others want 2 each, did want one but changed their mind when they see the pics!

But as with everything people drop out so I have 3 others waiting to see what happens!

Am mega pleased as had been talking to everyone nearly since mum went to be mated, so have got to know everyone!

piccis!!

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE This pic! just took it, all kittens lined up! :001_wub: then one of mum hugging them! :001_wub:


























we have colour collars on 3 of them, if anyone is wondering why, its because we weigh the kittens everyday at the same time and obviously cant tell them apart, they will be taken off in a couple of weeks when we get to know them better! :laugh:


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

Aww they are so beautiful. I am happy you found them all good homes. This is by far the toughest part for me. But my 3 girlies have been adopted by really good families and I am keeping the lilac cream girl which will help in my separation anxiety, hahaha. Congrats, looking so forward to seeing more pics as they grow up!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Gosh they are beautiful TB :001_wub:! Well done Little One  xxxxx

Do you think you could arrange for a midweek birth next time TB? I am not on here much over the weekends and missed all the fun  

Many, many more pics of the little boys please :thumbup:


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

They are sooo cute...& one contented looking mummy:thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Do you think you could send Little One over to give Mai Tai some tips on comfortable positions for feeding please TB  For some reason she prefers to nurse them almost in a sitting position :confused1: :lol:
Great pictures by the way :thumbup:


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

gorgeous babies TB. :thumbup:

is that a giant litter tray you use for the nesting box?? xxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Brits said:


> Aww they are so beautiful. I am happy you found them all good homes. This is by far the toughest part for me. But my 3 girlies have been adopted by really good families and I am keeping the lilac cream girl which will help in my separation anxiety, hahaha. Congrats, looking so forward to seeing more pics as they grow up!


aww thanks! :laugh: Oooo lilac cream sound gorgeous, I aws looking to get one of those about 6 months back!



Kiwi said:


> Gosh they are beautiful TB :001_wub:! Well done Little One  xxxxx
> Do you think you could arrange for a midweek birth next time TB? I am not on here much over the weekends and missed all the fun
> Many, many more pics of the little boys please :thumbup:


lol Ill try!! meg was on a monday! ellie is due on a sunday, but I think she will actually give birth on my birthday!!!! :laugh:



lymorelynn said:


> Do you think you could send Little One over to give Mai Tai some tips on comfortable positions for feeding please TB  For some reason she prefers to nurse them almost in a sitting position :confused1: :lol:
> Great pictures by the way :thumbup:


Do you mean like this? Excuse the pics just quickly took them:


















All mine do that to, think they find it easier, kinda spread their back legs and all the kits get a nip, much be very tiring!!



kiara said:


> gorgeous babies TB. :thumbup:
> 
> is that a giant litter tray you use for the nesting box?? xxx


I used to use gaint cardboard boxes, but then decided to buy these, I did buy a jumbo one but it was too big, but found they really like this, good size, not too big but big enough and nicely enclosed, easy to take the lid off to check mum/babies, and to put back on, room for mum to move about roll over etc! Can also sit on the top and watch babies inside! :laugh:

Gimpet Cat Toilet: great deals on cat litter trays and boxes at zooplus

Have one in every colour :laugh:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes - that's it! Found a photo of Mai Tai doing it now - was having internet problems this morning


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Yes - that's it! Found a photo of Mai Tai doing it now - was having internet problems this morning


lol oh bless her!!! :lol: I think they do it with bigger litters, meg hasnt done it this time as she only has the 3, so they have 8 nipples free and full of milk!

Although little one did it before with her 3, but they were flippin brusiers 

bless em little sodlets! :laugh:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

5 days old today! :laugh:

*CaramelDreams My last Last Rolo










CaramelDreams Twilight Haze










CaramelDreams Misty Skies










CaramelDreams Little Moonbeam










CaramelDreams Blue Ice Baby








*

*****

mum & babies


















******

And Introducing CaramelDreams Blue Moon Baby, from mums last litter, different dad. Pictures taken yesterday from his slave :laugh:


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

OMGoodness, simply GORGEOUS


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow! amazing pics I love them!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks! :laugh:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

So cute! I'll take Rolo and Moonbeam, thank you


----------



## allycatsiamese (Jun 29, 2010)

They're all soooo cute!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

dagny0823 said:


> So cute! I'll take Rolo and Moonbeam, thank you


lol! rolo is going with another brother, have to see who they pick! :laugh:

thanks! :laugh:


----------



## Shelley Cat Lover (Jan 23, 2009)

OMG Rolo is such a cutie! x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Shelley Cat Lover said:


> OMG Rolo is such a cutie! x


thanks! :laugh:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

have to agree Rolo is a beauty, well they all are actually, :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

just like his mum :laugh: thanks!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Can you stick one or two in the post for me?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

haha well, im sure they would fit 1st class :laugh:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Some lovely piccis of the babies, doing really well, all huge and eyes open 









[


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

My god, where is the time going??  :blink: 
Already trying to leave the birthing box and climbing on my legs, one (my FAV) is 'orange collar' boy, he climbed out into my hand and fell asleep :001_wub: I literally was in tears it was That cute :001_wub: I said if we win the lotto i will keep him... 

Mums doing amazing, why is it going so quick? Feel like in a minute they will be leaving me *sniff* Everyone is so excitied, a girl that is having 'first choice' has been waiting since last august!! she has been texting/emailing me everyday, she is so sweet bless her! :001_smile:

piccis:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i think you're a wicked breeder putting pictures on with these gorgeous babies. i am having trouble stopping myself from having anymore babies its not fair lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Warning! Cuteness overload  Daily squee!!!! Those little pink paw pads .. it's all too much for me - I can't look any more 
Absolutely gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:
All of your kittens have an in-built cuteness factor :yesnod::yesnod:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol sorry! :blushing: 

glad you like them though! :laugh:


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

Awww too cute!! x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks!


----------

